# Hot Saws 101 Back in Circulation



## SliverPicker (Nov 27, 2017)

At his usual haunt...

Seems like a good man.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, I enjoy his videos.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah Jack knows his stuff!


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah, he's a blast to watch. Cool as a cucumber.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 28, 2017)

Honestly, I learned most of my **** from hotsaws... The rest is luck


----------



## Marshy (Nov 29, 2017)

New video 462 vs 461


----------



## burtle (Nov 30, 2017)

He has to be well known to have a 462 in his hands already! Local shops around here have talked to Stihl and Stihl has told them no one in the US will have one in their hands until June 2018.

I guess they were wrong


----------



## Marshy (Nov 30, 2017)

I believe they are wrong. I also believe Brad Snelling has been inside one already as well.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 2, 2017)

burtle said:


> Stihl has told them no one in the US will have one in their hands until June 2018.


That's funny cause they will be in the hands of other folks who have access to places that will ship packages, including chainsaws .


----------

